# Generador iones negativos 12VDC



## Frehley (Dic 26, 2006)

Estoy buscando hace mucho los planos para armar un generador de iones negativos de 12VDC como este. 







Alguien tiene alguno que me pueda pasar por acá? 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 26, 2006)

hasta donde tengo entendido, de esos los venden aqui en colobia abuen precio, además si quieres montarlo eso no es mas que un reguero de multipliadores de voltajes con condensadores y diodos.
busca por multiplicadores de voltaje.


----------



## Frehley (Dic 26, 2006)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Yo vivo en Argentina y la verdad que acá no están nada baratos y conseguir uno tan pequeño como ese es casi imposible.
Voy a seguir buscando los planos para montarlo yo mismo, estuve preguntando y me dijeron que no es tna difícil.

Así que si vos o alguien tiene los planos para hacer uno de 12VDC le agradecería infinitamente que me los pase.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## capitanp (Dic 26, 2006)

siempre me pregunte par que sirve y cual es la utilidad de los iones negativos

_tengo un circuito con capacitores y diodos a 220Vac si te sirve lo busco y lo escaneo


----------



## Frehley (Dic 26, 2006)

Bueno señores, quiero agradecerles a TODOS! Conseguí la lista de materiales necesarios paa el circuito que les posteé. Mañana voy a ir a una casa de electronica a comprar lo que necesito. Cuando lo termine les cuento como me fúe, si no les cuento es porque morí electrocutado!






Los componentes para este ionizador son los siguientes: Q1, Q2, Q3: BC548, Q4: BD135, Capacitores: C1 y C2: 10 uF., Resistores: R1 y R2: 22K, R3 y R4: 1K, R5: 3.3K, R6: 100 ohmios, R7: 4.7K, Diodos: D1 y D2: 1N914, D3: Diodo de alto voltaje de los usados en televisores blanco y negro.
T1: Bobina de vehìculo o fly back de TV blanco y negro, si se usa un fly back, devanar de 15 à 30 vueltas de alambre forrado delgado, para formar el primario, el + del diodo se conectarà a la salida normal del fly back.


Si alguien tiene algun circuito mejor para 12v o algun consejo será bienvenido!

Muchisimas gracias!!


----------



## gioboca (Abr 18, 2008)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro pero desde hace unos dias vengo siguiendo todo lo que dicen y me parece muy interesante.
Mi pregunta va hacia  como calcular los valores de un condensador para un multiplicador de tension; tengo claro que ante mayor frecuencia menor es el valor del condensador, pero quiciera saber si existe una ecuaciónque me relacine voltaje de entrada, Volta de salida y frecuencia para obtener el valor de  C, y si es así les agradecería que me la presten, por que ando desde hace rato buscando esa información, sobre todo para saber que matriz de condensadores debo usar para mi proposito (unir varios en serie y paralelo para alcanzar la tensión requerida a la capacitancia necesaria). Desde ya les agradezco.


----------



## eserock (Abr 19, 2008)

Tienes razon en todos los lugares donde hablan de este tipo de circuito no relacionan ninguna formula, cuando era estudiente formule una pregunta similar, y la unica formula que  en ese entonces me dieron y que relacionara esto  era la siguiente

C= I/f V

C es valor del capacitor en farads

I corriente del circuito
 f frecuencia de trabajo  depende  si es de onda completa o media onda y de la red de voltaje
V es el voltaje  de entrada
espero te sirva


----------



## gioboca (Abr 24, 2008)

Si entre mis dos terminales a una distancia de 3 cm, se forma un arco de color azul, en condiciones normales del aire. ¿a mas o menos equivaldría esa tensión?

¿El solo aire ionizado es sinonimo de estática (aire frio que circula entre los electrodos) o debo hacerle algo mas a mi circuito?


----------



## eserock (Abr 24, 2008)

Hola algunas personas  colocan unas terminales de material que se desgasta poco con el paso de corriente, podrias hace una base con dos tornillos uno frente a otro para graduar la distancia atornillandolos asi si sufren desgaste lo puedes recalibrar es todo lo que necesitarias en teoria, hay algunos generadores de iones que incluyen una camara con un ventilador y hacen fluir el aire por los electrodos.


----------



## gioboca (Abr 25, 2008)

aserock, muchas gracias... pero en realidad lo que necesito es generar energiá estática al ionizar el aire,  a lo que iba mi pregunta anterior era determinar la tensión que me esta generando mi fuente mat, por medio del potencial de ruptura del aire... Tengo entendido que ese potencial de ruptura es de 21KV/cm  pero lo que no tengo claro es si ese valor es al nivel del mar, dado que estoy en Bogotá (2600 m s.n.m), algunos cálculos me dicen que para estas caracteristicas de la atmosfera tedría 6KV de salida de mi fuente, pero no estoy muy seguro de esos datos, por eso pregunto si con las caracteristicas del arco y la distancia del mismo me podrían dar luces sobre el tema... 
Necesito cargar algunas particulas para completar mi proyecto y no quiero subir mas la tensión (para utilizar un multiplicador de tensión necesitaría mínimo codensadores del orden de los picofaradios a unos 30KV y diodos al doble de tensión, y aca son de díficil consecución y de no muy bajo costo -Los de los multiplicadores de TV casi no se consiguen porque estos son de los TV bien viejitos, y no me sirven los diodos de los microondas dada la frecuencia que utilizo -).


----------



## eserock (Abr 26, 2008)

Te comento de mi experiencia 
Yo construi hace algun tiempo un equipo llamado alta frecuencia que es un equipo que aplica una frecuencia de 1khz con un nivel de 150khz , sobre una bobina con relacion  18 vueltas de 2 cm de diemetro calibre 18(primario) y un secundario que consta de 250 vueltas por cada capa separadas por mylar dielectrico y barniz de impregnacion pra llegar hasta un total de 25 capas sobre un nucleo de aire de 5 milimetros) primero  se embobinaba el secundario y encima de el el secundario despues se vaciaba en un molde con resina dielectrica para evitar fugaz. ese arreglo nos daba una chispa de casi 2 cm en la ciudad de Mexico, lo que nos daba practicamente un voltaje de 15 Kvolts pero cuando este equipo lo llevaron a nivel del mar nos dio una chispa de casi 3 cm en ese entonces concluimos que la humeda del ambiente y la salinidad del medio determina la distancia recorrida por la chispa electrica, en un laboratio de alto voljate pedimos la medicion de este equipo y nos señalaron que bajo las condiciones  de  nuestra ciudad se requerian de 11 kvolts a una frecuencia de entre 5 y 100 hz y a mayor frecuencia se requeria mayor voltaje nos dieron como resultado que el equipo entrega  realmente 32 Kilo volts y en medio  ambiente sin referirse a tierra lo graba ionizar hasta 1.5 metros de radio.

espero estos datos te den alguna pista


----------



## gioboca (Abr 27, 2008)

Aeserok me parece excelente esas mediciones que lograste realizar y sobre  todo las conclusiones, ¿devió llevarles mucho tiempo y trabajo hacer ese embobinado?....
Me preguntaba, ¿como lograron medir la distancia a la que se ionizaba?...


----------



## eserock (Abr 29, 2008)

Pues  en donde trabajo no tenemos esos medidores, pero hasta donde me exlicaron usan una camara de gauss que no permite interferencias externas y hacen lecturas de iones con medidores de carga electrostatica ( por diferencia de potenciales referidos a tierra fisica), no creas que revelan todos sus secretos, del embobinado  entre pruebas y calculos tardamos como dos meses trabajando de lunes a viernes para dar con la forma correcta y haciendo 5 o 6 bobinas al dia gastamos algo asi como 30 kilos de alambre de cobre, cuando funciono una apropiadamente, despues  se hizo un estandard para  repetir la misma bobina sin que variara en funcionamiento, el componente mas critico es un condensador de .47 microfarads a 800 volts ya que es el alma del equipo si no soporta el  altovoltaje se quema y deja de oscilar el circuito.

espero te siga sirviendo esta información


----------



## gioboca (May 3, 2008)

Eso si es trabajar con ganas....
Pensaba medir la ionización que genera mi equipo, pero para lograr hacerlo, creería que me gasto otro rato haciendo el medidor, por el momento mejor lo dejo así....
Muchas gracias por tanta colaboración.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 4, 2008)

Buenas muchachos y muchachas del foro.

Despues de haber buscado, no encontré ningun subforo o post que hable al respecto de éste tema.

Como el título lo indica, este subforo estará dedicado a la construcción y perfeccionamiento de unos dispositivos muy útiles, pero que en muchos casos, (la mayoria), no se los tiene en cuenta.

Este dispositivo llamado Ionizador de Aire Electrostático, se utiliza mucho en oficinas y empresas donde el aire debe estar muy limpio para mejorar asi el desempeño de las personas que trabajan.

Toda la información necesaria al respecto de su funcionamiento, rendimiento y partes que conforman el aparatito, la posteo en forma de texto (*txt).

En realidad no he encontrado mucha información en la red, y tampoco buenos esquemas. Pero yo he diseñado uno que es aceptable y funciona bien. Lo posteo en formato (*gif).

Espero que les guste el post y que se animen a construir aparatitos como éste, ya que es muy util a la hora de remover muchisimas particulas suspendidas en el aire, que respiramos y que se asientan como polvo en todos los muebles y aparatos electronicos del hogar.

Con éste dispositivo, las particulas se ionizan, o sea que se cargan negativamente, y por ende son atraidas por una placa metálica descargada a tierra, la cual está en su estado más positivo. De esta manera las partículas quedan pegadas a esta plancha, luego es cuestión de remover la plancha, limpiarla y colocarla nuevamente.

Saludos a TODOS


----------



## Felix Juan (Ago 27, 2010)

¡Quiero más! Quiero producir ozono con una alimentación de 12V que, en un momento dado, pueden ser de la toma de encendedor del coche.

Aquí viene la pregunta (ver esquemas adjuntos): asumiendo que el circuito Ionizer_1 es correcto, ¿alguien ve algun fallo o inconveniente en el circuito Ionizer_2? Lo digo porque creo que sería la mejor manera de conectarlo al encendedor del coche y yo no le veo ningún fallo. Este es uno de esos momentos en el que un punto de vista ajeno viene muy bien. Muchas gracias.


----------



## elnordico73 (Jun 15, 2021)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Buenas muchachos y muchachas del foro.
> 
> Despues de haber buscado, no encontré ningun subforo o post que hable al respecto de éste tema.
> 
> ...



Hola*,* buscando en *I*nternet un circuito de iones llegue ha*s*ta ac*á* . *M*e parec*en_*muy util*es* tus planos ..solo*_*que no entiendo cuando*_*en el archivo txt. Pones que el circuito usa 25 puntas ...mi pregunta es adonde van *,*en que parte*_*del circuito...es en la salida adonde se genera el alto voltaje? Saludos y ojal*á* puedas ayudarme.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 15, 2021)

Se debe referir al punto donde se genera el salto de chispa o lluvia de iones, son alfileres para que la generación de la lluvia sea mas eficaz


----------

